# Does the guard regimental standard bearer actually have a power sword?



## michzaber (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm starting an imperial guard army and I'm trying to decide how to outfit my company command squad. I know all the images show the regimental standard bearer holding what looks like power sword but nowhere dose it actually say he gets one. Is it just for ascetics or is it just the close combat weapon in his profile?


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

No only the company commander can have a power weapon


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

What TKK said, so: yeah, just a close combat weapon.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is right , there is no option for it. However if you use kreed he has the regimental standard, a power sword and a power fist.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

shaantitus said:


> That is right , there is no option for it. However if you use kreed he has the regimental standard, a power sword and a power fist.


You mean sergeant kell


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Its just a CCW i think. I guess you could replace the sword arm onto the CC and then it WOULD be a power sword (but i guess he already has a PF option, Plas/bolt/laspistol and his hitty stick). I think it is just aesthetic and has no bonus (although why would you ever WANT to put a PW on a dude who is T3 W1 and already expensive because of the standard, assuming it is actually possible?). The CCS kit is strange - i tried to build as many models with lasguns instead of the medic/ standard bearer - it doesn't have many special weapons (ie more than one) and also almost forces you into making models you might not want as part of the CCS.


----------

